# Angelteich Strasser in Mösendorf



## andi177 (7. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Wir waren am Samstag am Angelteich Strasser in Mösendorf.
Das ist in Vöcklamarkt OÖ.
ziemlich genau zwischen Linz und Salzburg, ca. 10Km nördlich vom Attersee.
Diesen Teich kann ich nur empfehlen wenn man mal einige Störe und Karpfen fangen will.
Die Tageskarte kostet 7,50 und die Halbtageskarte 5,-.
Es ist mit einer Rute und mit Schohnhaken zu angeln.
Rund um den Teich liegen Kescher und Abhakmatten bereit, die auch verwendet werden sollen.
Die Fische muß man wieder einsetzen.
Wir waren ab 14.00 bis 22.00 dort und haben 8Störe und 3 Karpfen gefangen.
Wir haben zwar keine Waage mit, aber der letzte Karfen war nicht schlecht.



























mfg Andi


----------



## USA (7. August 2006)

*AW: Angelteich Strasser in Mösendorf*

Cool, echt supertolle fische!
Muss ich mir merken da geh ich dann nächstes jahr hin, weil wir jedes jahr am wolfgangsee sind


----------



## rob (7. August 2006)

*AW: Angelteich Strasser in Mösendorf*

super andi!!!
wirklich schöne fische die ihr da gefangen habt!
ein kräftiges petri!!!
lg rob


----------



## fischerwahn (7. August 2006)

*AW: Angelteich Strasser in Mösendorf*

fein fein - viel los dort? - hast einen link für uns


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. August 2006)

*AW: Angelteich Strasser in Mösendorf*

Scheissss auf´s angeln in diesem Dorf.... Bei diesem Dorfnamen fällt mir aber was ganz anderes ein :q:q:q.....

Dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen #6#6#6


----------



## hangloose (7. August 2006)

*AW: Angelteich Strasser in Mösendorf*

Also den Namen kann ich mir merken :k :k :k


----------



## andi177 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Angelteich Strasser in Mösendorf*

Link gibts leider nicht.
Er hat noch keine Homepage oder so.
Und wegen dem Namen.
Das haben schon viele gesagt:q .
Wie oft die Ortstafel gstohlen wurde kann man auch nicht mehr zählen.#d |rolleyes 

mfg Andi


----------



## stockfisch (8. August 2006)

*AW: Angelteich Strasser in Mösendorf*

Hi Andi,

Gratulation zu euren Fischen, dürft ja wirklich einiges gehn dort .. dass mit den Ortstafeln kann ich mir vorstellen .. das wird das gleiche sein wie in http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...n.jpg/180px-Fucking,_Austria,_street_sign.jpg


----------



## Kurzer (8. August 2006)

*AW: Angelteich Strasser in Mösendorf*

Schöne Fische, feiner Dorfname.

Einen Ähnlichen gibt es in meiner Heimat auch.

Mösenthin oder noch besser Poritz! Kein Quatsch, diese Ortschaften gibt es wirklich.

Zurück zum Thema, mit was habt ihr diese tollen Fische denn gefangen?


----------



## andi177 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Angelteich Strasser in Mösendorf*

Auf Grund mit Durchlaufblei und Pose.
Als Köder haben wir Käse genommen.
Den letzten (der Große) habe ich mit Chunks oder wie die Dinger heißen.
Sehen so aus wie Frolik.

mfg Andi


----------



## andi177 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Angelteich Strasser in Mösendorf*






#6 

Das oben benannte Fucking ist ca. 30Km entfernt von uns.|uhoh:


----------



## nos (21. April 2008)

*AW: Angelteich Strasser in Mösendorf*

hat von diesem teich jemand die telefonnummer?
wäre echt super


----------



## andi177 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelteich Strasser in Mösendorf*

Hallo

Da steht alles drin.

http://cgi.ebay.at/Angelkarte-Angel...goryZ384QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

